# 1970 parking brake



## skyman51 (Jun 12, 2010)

The parking brake on my 1970 Judge does not work. The pedal just drops to the floor and turns on the brake light. Any ideas what is wrong or broken? Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Have you checked the steel cable under the car?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Could be anything, you'll need to jack it up and take a look, or take it to a mechanic. Cable may of broke, or cable may not of ever been reinstalled. Or it could be in your drums, or it could be out of adjustment.


----------



## skyman51 (Jun 12, 2010)

I looked under the car and the cable is there and tight. I have a vision issue so I will have someone look at it. I wonder if something broke or came apart at the pedal mechanism.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The cables should be slightly loose with the pedal up and tight with the pedal down. If not tight enough then possibly the cable needs adjusting or there might be a problem inside the rear drums.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Check that all the tensioners and guides are in place for the cable. My 64 had one guide missing and it took me a while to realize. Performance Years, AMES and probably InLine tube all have schematics in their catalogues or on their sites showing where the guides and tensioners go.


----------



## skyman51 (Jun 12, 2010)

I checked again and what I meant to say is no cable is really slack and hanging down. They are slightly loose and the brakes are not engaged. The pedal just flops down with no ratchet action, turning on the brake light.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like the front cable is broken, might wanna check there first.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

skyman51 said:


> I checked again and what I meant to say is no cable is really slack and hanging down. They are slightly loose and the brakes are not engaged. The pedal just flops down with no ratchet action, turning on the brake light.


if the pedal flops with no ratchet action then there is probably a broken spring in the pedal assembly also.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rukee said:


> Sounds like the front cable is broken, might wanna check there first.


:agree

This is a connection from the pedal cable to the e-brake cable located under the drivers floor;


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

That's a knuckle buster...front cables are not fun to replace


----------



## jzegowitz (Jun 12, 2009)

you might want to check the top of the pedal assembly too, if the cable popped out of the fitting at the top of the pedal it would produce the same effect. since we're all talking about this stuff - i have a 70 4 spd and after reinstalling the engine, the e brake cable is now pushed up by the pipes into the drive shaft. anyone ever experience this one? do i really have to pull/bend the pipes???? yuck also another interior question, will start new. thanks
JZ


----------

